# Exercising the dog this morning



## stapo49 (Oct 26, 2018)




----------



## Jeff15 (Oct 27, 2018)

Nice enough shot but where is dog...?


----------



## stapo49 (Oct 27, 2018)

Jeff15 said:


> Nice enough shot but where is dog...?


She took the photo [emoji6]

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## smoke665 (Oct 27, 2018)

Is this a really steep beach where the laws of gravity don't apply, or is the camera tilted? I keep turning the tablet trying to make sense of what I'm looking at?


----------



## stapo49 (Oct 27, 2018)

I was going to say that the laws of physics work differently  down under lol. 

I had the camera sitting on the beach which sloped. This resulted in the horizon coming out crooked in the image. When I attempted to automatically level the image the horizon was skewed even more and the sand line straightened.  I then manually straightened the horizon which in turn skewed the beach. Very strange lol.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## smoke665 (Oct 27, 2018)

stapo49 said:


> I had the camera sitting on the beach which sloped. This resulted in the horizon coming out crooked in the image



One of the nice features on the K1, is automatic horizon level (for me anyhow). Within reason it will adjust the sensor tilt, to correct level.


----------



## stapo49 (Oct 27, 2018)

smoke665 said:


> stapo49 said:
> 
> 
> > I had the camera sitting on the beach which sloped. This resulted in the horizon coming out crooked in the image
> ...



This was taken with my Fujifilm water proof point and shoot camera. I usually take it to beach with me when exercising the dog. I can stick it on the sand, in the water etc.  Most the time  I leave it on SR auto. Doesn’t have all the bells and whistles and dynamic range isn’t the best but it sure is fun to use.

Once the weather really heats up here I will take it snorkeling . Only been getting up to 28-29 Celsius so still a bit chilly.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

